# The Complete Game Dog Book



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I am trying to get a hold on The Complete Game Dog Book by Ed Faron. I found the website but I dont know if is up to date. I dont want to send a MO and find out that the dont have it anymore. 

Does anyone have any info on this?

Gladly appreicated


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I got a copy off Ebay several years ago. Probably not much help now, but its a place you could look.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks, I think I tried but will do again


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Nothing on Ebay.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is at Amazon.com but it is 500+ dollars YIKES.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW THATS ALOT OF$$


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry, not happening. Love the breed, but not that much.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wildsidekenels look it up you can get them for 60 dollars directly from ed


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that. But it is kinda old (the video and the website has changed). What I am trying to find out is if its still operational (availability of the book). I did not see a number to call and I dont want to send money and the it will bee lost somewhere.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

YouTube - WILDSIDE KENNELS' ED FARON RECIEVES 8 10 MONTHS IN STATE PRISON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
watch this it may be what you are looking for.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

That is the one I watched. But I did not see how old that video was.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

it says videos from 2007 so its not as old as the site
witch is 2000


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Geez, that was a lot of Googling...

Try here...

A Dog Owner's Network Pit Bull book index page.

I don't know anything about the site, so please be cautious...just saying


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I might know a guy that has it and is looking to sell. let me check


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If you know two people Andy.....can you hook me up. I would love one too but that is a little too much $$$$.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Geez, that was a lot of Googling...
> 
> Try here...
> 
> ...


Ive heard of it before, actually been there. I contacted the administrator and he's checking his stock and getting back with me... We'll see


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Well there you go! Oz with the save!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmmm... No word yet so I don't know about comin in with the save lol


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Still arround, thans Oz.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Oz did you find out anything?????


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

SEO called and The Complete Game Dog Book is still for sale through their website...


----------

